
On Google Dropping Support for H.264 in Chrome - andre3k1
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/01/11/h264-chrome
======
there
_Here’s a thought. If Google is dropping support for H.264 because their “goal
is to enable open innovation”, why don’t they also drop support for closed
plugins like Flash Player?_

because there are open alternatives to h.264 that google is trying to push. if
there were an open flash alternative, google would probably push for that as
well.

~~~
yanw
Also Flash isn't just about video playback it's a a platform, it's not
analogous to a video codec.

